# Bellator 141 results



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/08/bellator-141-live-results












> Melvin Guillard said Bellator gave him the opportunity to choose his opponent for his debut fight at Bellator 141. Brandon Girtz responded with a split decision victory to upset Guillard in the lightweight main event.
> 
> Bellator 142 took place at Pechanga Casino & Resort in Temecula, Calif. The main card aired on Spike TV following prelims on MMAjunkie.
> 
> ...


----------

